# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  контрактолоковый вопрос

## Alohawaii

заинтересовал телефон 
http://www.amazon.com/Nokia-Lumia-52.../dp/B00E45043A

он по идее без контракта. но залоченый под оператора что ли? не могу понять. с рюс симкой я его пользовать не смогу?
расскажите пожалуйста про этот вопрос.

----------

